# Transmisor FM 1W de Tetsuo Kogawa (Simple)



## DavidGuetta (Mar 27, 2011)

Hola a todos los interesados por la RF, les traigo el esquema de un transmisor FM de 1W con pocos componentes.







Presento al gran creador de estos engendros de la RF, Tetsuo Kogawa en medio de su arte musical con pequeños tx y una radio.

Polymorphous Space by Tetsuo Kogawa

El diagrama del Transmisor de 1 Watt

Tetsuo Kogawa's Polymorphous Space on micro radio, radio transmission and radio art.

No se si alguien lo habrá probado, pero los montajes de Tetsuo Kogawa se ven bastante serios a pesar de la manera (propia) en que monta sus circuitos, más si armé el transmisor pequeño que aparece abajo (Que por cierto dio sus frutos)

Apenas tenga $$ y manera de mandar a pedir componentes o ir a comprarlos tendré la gran oportunidad de armar este transmisor de FM que se ve bastante bueno y facil de armar. El 2SC1970 se puede reemplazar por otros transistores mas eficientes como el 2N4427, ya que son del mismo voltaje, pero tiene 10dB de ganancia versus los 9.8dB del 2SC1970. Solo valdria ver el patillaje y nada más.

El método de montaje es el Manhattan, ya visto anteriormente en otros post. O sea, se cortan pequeños trozos de placa virgen de cobre, o ''islas'', las cuales se deben pegar en el orden que aparecen en la imagen con silicona liquida, (no silicona caliente, porque se funde con el calor a la hora de soldar y se evapora), ''La Gotita'', Agorex, etc., encima de la placa principal de cobre, la cual hará de plano a tierra.

Finalmente el ajuste de potencia del TX se hace mediante las bobinas de la salida de RF, o sino con trimmers que opcionalmente se pueden usar. Favor mirar en el archivo adjunto en PDF para mas detalles. Están en Ingles, pero con Google traductor se puede traducir.

Usen esta antena antes que otra, es la más sencilla para ir probando, después pasamos a otras antenas más sofisticadas. Es el clásico dipolo simple de FM.

Espero que sea un gran aporte para que todos los que quieran tengan su radio con mucho éxito.

Saludos!!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 28, 2011)

ojalá lo hubiera hecho... se ve muy bueno y ademas tiene varicap por lo cual la modulacion es legitima frecuencia modulada. Trae otro tipo de oscilador diferente al Colpitts que uno conoce, al parecer es un Hartley.

En youtube hay un video en el que tetsuo kogawa muestra el armado de ese mismo transmisor, se ve el alcance y todo. Dejo el link






Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 29, 2011)

Lo haría, rascueso, y tengo las intenciones de hacerlo apenas pueda. No tengo acceso a los componentes facilmente (entro con mi plan b y voy a buscar componentes en chassis de tvs viejas). Aunque traen de todo hasta los muy mal comentados diodos varicap (en los sintonizadores), no encuentro todos los componentes necesarios. De hecho, hoy quise hacer un transceptor de 80m, el XBM80, que es facil de hacer, pero por culpa de algunos componentes que no encontre para nada (un cap de 470pF y un RFC), tuve que desistir. Para mi sorpresa esos chassis estaban repletos de condensadores de 10pF, 22pF, 7pF, etc., hasta un trimmer morado de los que se usan en RF encontre...
Se que el 2SC1970 esta ultra-descontinuado, pero tengo en mi poder un 2SC1971, que esta ahi botado. Subo de ahi la foto... aparte la del trimmer que encontre y otras mas.
Lo malo es que no sirve porque para tener la mejor potencia necesita al menos unos 600mW en la base, en cambio el 1970 necesita solo 120mW. En ese caso puedo usar un 2n4427 que ademas tiene 0.2dB mas de ganancia y esta totalmente vigente hasta ahora.

Saludos, Mumish13


----------



## rascueso (Mar 30, 2011)

Es un tema el de los componentes... yo vivo a 360 km de Córdoba cap Argentina y aveces trato de juntar proyectos para poder pedir componentes, sino la comisión me sale muchísimo mas cara que el componente en si y lo mas triste es que siempre me trae cualquier cosa el comisionista. Yo soy cachivachero de siempre jeje veo algo tirado y lo manoteo para ver si puedo rescatar algún componente interesante.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 23, 2014)

ya hice el transmisor tiene buen alcance mejor que mi belkin jajaja, funciono de lujo, como haria con el esquema en vez de meter audio meter la rf de mi mini transmisor belkin se puede ya que segun este bota 1 watt y claro no es perfecto pero tiene alcance no se pierde la señal como lo hace los belkins o cualquier mini transmisor para ipods. aca mi foto del proyecto:


----------



## dalsaur (May 27, 2014)

donde se le va puesta la antena ( salida de rf ) y el + y -


----------



## transistor2020 (May 27, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> donde se le va puesta la antena ( salida de rf ) y el + y -



no entiendo que me quiere decir yo quiero usarlo como amplificador rf


----------



## tiago (May 27, 2014)

Te lo han dicho varias veces, la cuestion es ¿Tu lo has entendido?
Ese que has montado, solo ofrecerá 50 - 100 mW


achi6000 dijo:


> no entiendo que me quiere decir yo quiero usarlo como amplificador rf


Son transmisores, no amplificadores. Ese aparato no es para amplificar.

Saludos.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 27, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Te lo han dicho varias veces, la cuestion es ¿Tu lo has entendido?
> Ese que has montado, solo ofrecerá 50 - 100 mW
> 
> Son transmisores, no amplificadores. Ese aparato no es para amplificar.
> ...




si entiendo pero todo transmisor tiene una etapa amplificadora o de oscilacion o me equivoco lo que quiero es saber donde esta la etapa amplificadora de este transmisor fm solo eso


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> si entiendo pero todo transmisor tiene una etapa amplificadora o de oscilacion o me equivoco lo que quiero es saber donde esta la etapa amplificadora de este transmisor fm solo eso



Y si te tomas la molestia de publicar el esquema, o pretendes que también lo hagamos nosotros.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 27, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y si te tomas la molestia de publicar el esquema, o pretendes que también lo hagamos nosotros.


este es el diagrama listo para montar en la pbc asi aparece en la pagina original no hay diagrama si no este dibujo simple y sencillo:


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> este es el diagrama listo para montar en la pbc asi aparece en la pagina original no hay diagrama si no este dibujo simple y sencillo:
> 
> http://anarchy.translocal.jp/radio/micro/howtosimplestx_logo.jpg



Ese *NO* es el diagrama, es el Lay Out

El diagrama se encuentra dentro del archivo PDF


----------



## transistor2020 (May 27, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese *NO* es el diagrama, es el Lay Out
> 
> El diagrama se encuentra dentro del archivo PDF



este es el que es en la principal baje el pdf y viene asi:


----------



## elgriego (May 27, 2014)

Hola achi6000,El circuito??? ,Que posteaste ,corresponde a un oscilador ,trabajando en el rango de Vhf,El mismo transistor oscilador ,es la etapa de potencia ,Es un circuito muy inestable,en que cualquier variacion en la carga de antena,provoca el corrimiento de frecuencia,es solo un juguete para comenzar a explorar el fascinante Mundo De La Rf,Pero que no sirve para nungun fin serio,Solo es el primer escalon ,en lo que se refiere a la larga escalera,que es el dominio de esta area de la Electronica.

Saludos.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 27, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola achi6000,El circuito??? ,Que posteaste ,corresponde a un oscilador ,trabajando en el rango de Vhf,El mismo transistor oscilador ,es la etapa de potencia ,Es un circuito muy inestable,en que cualquier variacion en la carga de antena,provoca el corrimiento de frecuencia,es solo un juguete para comenzar a explorar el fascinante Mundo De La Rf,Pero que no sirve para nungun fin serio,Solo es el primer escalon ,en lo que se refiere a la larga escalera,que es el dominio de esta area de la Electronica.
> 
> Saludos.



si eso es correcto claro queria es elevar la etapa del mini transmisor stereo belkin con este proyecto de 1watt para luego hacer un amplificador de mas potencia para que se pueda excitar lo que de verdad queria era saber si era posible elevar la potencia al transmisor belkin que es en miliwatts aca he visto circuitos como el de veronica pero es mucho los componentes y he visto otros aca y me es imposible hacerlo por falta de componente lo que si tengo es un transistor NTE348 que segun es 4watts pero no como dije no consigo transistores y en aparatos viejos menos ya que aca nadie tiene ya los han botado y tampoco regalan nada de verdad queria eso elevar la potencia de mi pequeño transmisor belkin por lo menos a 2 watts pero bueno he rastreado internet y lo que mas facil para mi es el de 1watt quiero hacer el amplificador pero no consigo un transistor aca el diagrama del transmisor inestable de 1 watt lo hice yo en proteus mas o menos es este:


----------



## elgriego (May 27, 2014)

Hola achi6000,Ese transistor NTE348,Te puede servir, como etapa final,para obtener 2 o 4w,Pero su sensibilidad de entrada es muy baja,para poder excitarlo con un Tx como el que describis.

No podras conseguir un tv antiguo ,de esos con sintonizador rotativo,quizas de dentro de uno de estos ,puedas ,encontrar unos transistores aptos para realizar la etapa previa de amplificacion,tambien vas a tener que conseguir ,algun transistor 2n4427 o similar para llegar a buen termino con tu proyecto.

Pd El 2sc2001 NO! Es un transistor de Rf ( Es de Audio)Puede funcionarPero no fue pensado para ese fin.

Saludos.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 28, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola achi6000,Ese transistor NTE348,Te puede servir, como etapa final,para obtener 2 o 4w,Pero su sensibilidad de entrada es muy baja,para poder excitarlo con un Tx como el que describis.
> 
> No podras conseguir un tv antiguo ,de esos con sintonizador rotativo,quizas de dentro de uno de estos ,puedas ,encontrar unos transistores aptos para realizar la etapa previa de amplificacion,tambien vas a tener que conseguir ,algun transistor 2n4427 o similar para llegar a buen termino con tu proyecto.
> 
> ...



saludos colega encontre estos 2 transistore uno es el 2sc994  y otro mas pequeño el 2sc1254
lei el pdf son para rf pero no encuentro diagrama para hacer un transmisor usted como mas experto que me dice o sugiere aca las fotos:

este es el pequeño 2sc1254






este el mas grande 2sc994 toshiba


----------



## victoryp (Oct 22, 2014)

yo lo construí y esta funcionando


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 23, 2014)

victoryp dijo:


> yo lo construí y esta funcionando


Hola caro victoryp , !congratulaciones por tu montagen , mui rica ! , haora como un proximo paso,  ? que tal armar lo otro proyecto de major envergadura del mismo Tetsuo Kogawa? (tres transistores con 1Wattio de salida)?.
!Fuerte abrazo!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## victoryp (Abr 10, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro victoryp , !congratulaciones por tu montagen , mui rica ! , haora como un proximo paso,  ? que tal armar lo otro proyecto de major envergadura del mismo Tetsuo Kogawa? (tres transistores con 1Wattio de salida)?.
> !Fuerte abrazo!.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



gracias amigo aquí otra foto de mi transmisor no le respondí hace tiempo ya que no entraba al foro y si lo hacia no me percataba de los mensajes recién aprendí a usar este foro y sus aplicaciones


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 4, 2019)

Hola, pregunto, en si,  funciona ese sencillo transmisor ??? Con el 2n4427 rinde mas, Diganme por favor gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2019)

*2N4427*

*2SC2001*


El 2N4427 es de algo mas de potencia, cosa que no creo que se note en ese circuito
Tal vez sea un poco mas difícil que entre en oscilación.


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 4, 2019)

Hola fogonazo, ah bien, entonces 2sc2001 o cualquiera de la gama npn como 2n2222, bf 494 etc ????, cordial saludo.


----------



## radium98 (Nov 4, 2019)

bf494


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 4, 2019)

Hola radium98, ah bien, si me parecía mejor, gracias colega.

Hola recién termino el transmisor y No funciona, BF494 no consigo y 2sc2001 tampoco, solo conseguí el reemplazo del BF494, pero no hace nada, muy apenitas es la oscilación, casi nada, ya no se que hacer, acá les dejo la imagen.

 
 Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 7, 2019)

Lolomar dijo:


> Hola recien termino el transmisor y No funciona, BF494 No consigo y 2sc2001 tampoco, solo consegui el reemplazo del BF494, pero no hace nada, muy apenitas es la oscilacion, casi nada, ya no se que hacer, aca les dejo la imagen, Ver el archivo adjunto 183746saludos


Hola caro Don Lolomar , ?acaso tienes un 2N2222 disponible en las manos ?
Te pregunto eso porque puedes enpleyar uno en ese diseño.
Si si te recomendo quitar lo resistor de 10K Ohmios que si queda conectado entre la Base del transistor oscilador y la masa o tierra , despues debes canbiar lo resistor de Emissor de 470 Ohmios por otro de 68 Ohmios , debes tanbien soldar en paralelo con ese nuevo resistor de 68 Ohmios un capacitor de 33pF tipo ceramico disco (lenteja).
Tente  canbiar al azar lo numero de espiras (voltas) de la bobina osciladora , 2 espiras , 3 espiras etc....
Lo ideal serias tener un Frequenzimetro Digital disponible en las manos para saper si ese circuito realmente oscila y en cual frequenzia oscila .
En tienpo : ese transistor 2SC3417 que enpleyaste NO te sirve nin a palos en ese circuito porque su FT (frequenzia de transición o frequenzia donde lo gaño es unitario) es de 70Mhz maximos , asi NO hay como el andar en FM Broadcasting o sea 88 hasta 108Mhz.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 7, 2019)

Hola Daniel muchas gracias por tus aportes, bien ta se me hizo tarde, mañana continuare y comento, cordial saludo 👍😁


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 8, 2019)

Otro pequeño detalle; la capsula de microfono que estas usando es "*electret* " y necesita ser alimentada.

No veo alimentación por ningún lado dirigida a ella por lo que si oscila el circuito te sera muy dificil por mas que grites modularlo.

El esquema, supongo, estará indicado para entrarle con audio de una fuente exterior o una capsula del tipo dinámico que no llevan alimentación.


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 8, 2019)

Hola ricbebi y daniel alberto lopes, bueno, no hubo caso y no funciona, le saque la resistencia de 10k, le cambie la otra de 470ohms, por la de 680 y en paralelo con el ceramico de 33pf y nada, solo minima oscilacion, asi que a la basura, mañana veo si armo la SMOVPO con 2 Q de bc547 y el amplificador de audio pnp bc 557, y ricbeivi, tambien probe con el electrec amplificado y sigue igual, cordial saludo, dejo imagen y cuando termine el SMOVPO tambien les mando los resultados bye bye !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 9, 2019)

Lolomar dijo:


> Hola ricbebi y daniel alberto lopes, bueno, no hubo caso y no funciona, le saque la resistencia de 10k, le cambie la otra de 470ohms, por la de 680 y en paralelo con el ceramico de 33pf y nada, solo minima oscilacion, asi que a la basura, mañana veo si armo la SMOVPO con 2 Q de bc547 y el amplificador de audio pnp bc 557, y ricbeivi, tambien probe con el electrec amplificado y sigue igual, cordial saludo, dejo imagen y cuando termine el SMOVPO tambien les mando los resultados bye bye !Ver el archivo adjunto 183759Ver el archivo adjunto 183760Ver el archivo adjunto 183761


Bueno , premeramente NO veo en la foto que posteaste arriba lo resistor de polarización del microfone de electreto que Don ricbevi te alertou en su post#29 que es inprescindible o lo bendicto microfone NO te funciona.
Segundo , nose cual es lo alcance en metros  a la redonda que quieres dese esperimento , pero es nesesario lo uso de una antena.
Esa Antena puede sener una varilla telescopica de algunas decenas de centimetros y esa debe sener conectada a lo Colector del transistor oscilador por meo de un capacitor de 2,2pF.
Otro metodo de conectar esa antena serias una derivación a 1/3 de la bobina osciladora comezando a contar desde la alimentación y NO del lado conectado a lo Colector del tranistor oscilador.
Puede sener que este tu receptor de radio este en realidad captando una frequenzia espurea o un harmonico y NO la frequequenzia fundamental generada por ese oscilador .
Por eso que dice lo uso de un frequenzimetro Digital para quitar esa duda.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Nov 9, 2019)

???? microphono


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 9, 2019)

La gran mayoría de esquemas de ese tipo y de la época(anterior a la digitalización/síntesis de frecuencia), la entrada de micrófono estaba orientada a  los del tipo dinámico por eso no estaba en el esquema la alimentación para los del tipo electrect que son posteriores en el tiempo. 

Ya se ha hablado de las contras e inconvenientes en este foro sobre ese tipo de esquemas hoy en día en la era de la digitalización.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 9, 2019)

Buenas noches, viendo el montaje de Lolomar ¿Dónde está el condensador variable de ajuste? No se si soy yo y no lo veo por lo que pienso que si has puesto un condensador fijo para evitar usar un variable es un gran error ya que no puedes ajustar la frecuencia de transmisión, puede ser que oscile pero por debajo de la FM o a saber, si es que oscila... ese es un detalle a tener en cuenta. Aparte que ese emisor es un "oscilador de potencia" que ni va a otra etapa secundaria ni a nada por lo que es altamente inestable nada más que acerques la mano o te acerques a hablar al micrófono.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 9, 2019)

Lolomar dijo:


> "daniel alberto lopes le cambie la otra de 470ohms, por la de 680"


Bueno yo te dice para canbiar lo resistor de emisor (470 Ohmios) por 68 Ohmios y NO 680.
Creo que tu circuito anda , pero en que frequenzia , eso solamente Dios sape.
Se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias esplicar mejor cuanto a lo que es "minima oscilación"?
En tienpo , mi nonbre es Daniel Lopes y NO daniel alberto lopes.
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 9, 2019)

Hola a todos los colegas que respondieron, Andrxx, te comento que en el año 1986 un amigo compro un mic como una cajita de fosforos con bateria de 9 volts y tomaba muy claramente la voz desde una distancia de 4 a 5 metros aproximadamente como si estuviera la boca pegada al elecret, era impresionante como funcionaba eso, yo en esa epoca no le preste mucha atencion, pero era genial muy chiquito, lo que se que llevava 3 o 4 teansistores encapsulado to92, pero no se que valores tenian, y la placa tendria por lo que recuerdo medio centimetro por 2 cm aproximadamente, yo estube hace un tiempo en esa casa de novedades donde lo compro, pero no lo tienen, la casa se llama y se sigue llamando actualmente, NOVEDADES SCALA, quizas alguien la conosca o alguien halla comprado ese famoso minitransmisor, de color negro, y respecto al cv, no se lo agregue porque hay una imagen que no lo tiene, pero igual voy a probar con otro, y despues subo imagen y comento, cordial saludo a todos los colegas que respondieron


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 9, 2019)

Hola caro Don Lolomar aca tienes ezactamente  lo que buscas : se054 ( parte 1) ,  se055 (parte 2)   y  se056 (parte 3 y conclusión)
Es un Link para hacer un Donwload de una vieja revista Saber Electronica que ensiña a montar un microtransmissor de FM tal cual quieres.
Lo idioma es en Portugues , pero con buena voluntad seguramente  es posible entiender.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 9, 2019)

Hola Daniel lopes y demas colegas, aca les dejo mi costoso trabajo, ya esta pécebeado y perforado listo para hacer el armado, espero que funcione y no sea una farsa, es es como veran el SMOVPO y el RE, bien Daniel me voy a fijar en tu aporte, mañana continuare, recien termino y estoy bastante cansado, corsial saludos a todos, bye bye !

Hola Daniel lopes, que genialidad los archivos pdf !!!! Cuentos recuerdos años 1976 y 1977 la verdad una maravilla !! En esa epoca estaba terminando la primaria y en 1982 empece con la electronica, 1000 gracias por los archivos, cordial saludo 😁👍


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 11, 2019)

Buenas noches colegas, bien acá les presento el SMOVPO terminado, lo probé con la radio del smarphone, pero la oscilación es muy pobre, tendría que hacer un acople tremendo, pero bien, luego lo voy probar con un receptor convencional de sintoniza mecánica a ver que sucede.

Buen día, bueno recién lo termine de probar con una radio de dial rotativo pero es muy pobre la toma de voz, funciona, pero le falta sensibilidad a la toma de voz, hay que hablar muy pegado al micrófono, y yo lo hice con el fin de ocultarlo y que la voz la tome bien clara a unos 4 o 5 metros de distancia oculto, saludos.

Ahora pregunto, si le modifico el valor de los cerámicos y le saco los BC547 por un par de 2N4427 funcionará mejor ? Que opinan ? Aunque necesito amplificar el audio, los 2N4427 no tienen nada que ver, habría que reemplazar el de etapa de audio que es el BC557 PNP por alguno mas potente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 12, 2019)

Caro Don Lolomar , sinpre reclamas de "pobre oscilación" en todo que armas .
Se no for de muchas molestias , ?podrias esplicar mejor lo que se pasa?
?Acaso enpleiaste un resistor de polarización en su microfono de Electreto tal cual ya fue dito?
Si no eso esplicaria un nivel de Audio mediocre.
Tente ese diseño aca : FM Transmitter - Electronic and Computer Project  , es lo tercero y urtimo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 12, 2019)

Hola Daniel, bien esta muy bueno el ultimo de bf494 y 2n3866, lo que no aparece es el pcb, no importa ahora voy a empezar a experimentar, le voy agregar una etapa amplificadora al electret para aumentar el alcance de la voz, y si siempre digo que esta pobre de oscilacion ja ja ja, cordial saludo


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 12, 2019)

No hace falta PCB, usa mejor el método Manhattan: Armado de circuitos de RF - El método "Manhattan"


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 12, 2019)

Lolomar dijo:


> "y si siempre digo que esta pobre de oscilacion ja ja ja",


Ok , lo que quiero saper mejor es , ? que quieres decir con "oscilación puebre"?.
Volume  bajo de audio , bajo alcance a la redonda en metros, frequenzia generada inestable ........ enfin podrias sener mas claro ?
Te pregunto eso para puder ayudarte mejor con mas propriedad y sin adviñaciones .
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2019)

Lolomar dijo:


> si siempre digo que esta *pobre de oscilacion*


Mejor que vayas explicando que diablos quieres decir con esa expresión o no vas a conseguir mas ayuda (traduccion del mensaje de Ganiel)


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 13, 2019)

Hola Daniel lopes, en si la estabilidad esta genial, en este caso, no hace falta cristal o pll porque la frecuencia esta bien estable , y esta bien acentado en 88Mhz, lo que esta muy pero muy bajo es la toma de voz, hay que estar pegado muy pegado al mic, lo probe ayer en un dto, y al alejarme a una habitacion se empezo a escuhar ruido a lluvia como que ya se va perdiendo la señal, o sea en si se va perdiendo la ganancia y la voz no la toma a unos 3 meteos de distancia erntre la boca y el mic, se entiende lo que digo ???????? Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2019)

Lolomar dijo:


> Hola Daniel lopes, en si la estabilidad esta genial, en este caso, no hace falta cristal o pll porque la frecuencia esta bien estable , y esta bien acentado en 88Mhz, lo que esta muy pero muy bajo es la toma de voz, hay que estar pegado muy pegado al mic, lo probe ayer en un dto, y al alejarme a una habitacion se empezo a escuhar ruido a lluvia como que ya se va perdiendo la señal, o sea en si se va perdiendo la ganancia y la voz no la toma a unos 3 meteos de distancia erntre la boca y el mic, se entiende lo que digo ???????? Saludos


Si haora te entiendo , y cuanto a lo resistor de polarización del microfono de electreto, ?enpleyaste uno ?
?Tentaste canbiar de microfono por otro? , quizaz ese este estropiado.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 13, 2019)

Supongo que con "pobre oscilación" se referirá a bajo nivel de amplificación de micrófono.


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 13, 2019)

Hola Daniel  Lopes de Brasil, y Andrxx, buendia a todos, decime Daniel, que resistencia le cambio, que valor ? Si la cambio seguro tengo que cambiar la tension tambien, y Andrexx, hay que estar pegado al electrec para que tome la voz, ayer en la prueba le pegue una cancion del celular al electrec y lo escuhaba, pero si alejaba el telefono no de oia nada, y yo con un receptor comun de sintonia mecanica escuchando, cordial saludo


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 13, 2019)

Alimenta al electret como corresponde, o prueba enviar audio directamente, sin microfono, intercalando un condensador de 1uF, para probar.

Que estes pegado al microfono puede que sea por falta de alimentacion


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 13, 2019)

El tema de la falta de alimentación y que exactamente te pasaría lo que te pasa es lo que te vengo advirtiendo desde aquí .

No se que esquema has armado al final porque ya hay varios....si es el original del tema, con tomar una resistencia de 4K7 desde el + B de la batería a el + de la cápsula electret te debería funcionar sin más.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> El tema de la falta de alimentación y que exactamente te pasaría lo que te pasa es lo que te vengo advirtiendo desde aquí .
> 
> No se que esquema has armado al final porque ya hay varios....si es el original del tema, con tomar una resistencia de 4K7 desde el + B de la batería a el + de la cápsula electret te debería funcionar sin más.


Idem en mi post#31 , hay que leer mas detenidamente lo que es esplicado senon NO anda.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 13, 2019)

Hola a todos los colegas, DJ T3 aca te dejo el circuito que arme,  lo atme como esta,, al Q2 tendria que reemplazarlo por el BF494, estoy buscando el mejorado, pero no lo ubico, bien y voy a seguir los pasos tambien como dijeron demas colegas, cordial saludo a todos bye !


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 13, 2019)

O yo veo mal, o estas usando una resistencia de 100 ohms en la base del segundo transistor BC547, y yo veo que tiene que ser de 1 Megohms.
Quizas por eso no te llega a modular el audio


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 13, 2019)

Hola DJ T3, no no para nada, es de un 1M, la resistencia de la base de transistor, le puedo agregar una de 10M que tambien tengo, ahora voy hacerle una modificacion a ver que pasa, pucha, yo mira tenia un amigo que habia comprado uno en NOVEDADES SCALA, y creo tenia 4 transistores, era del tamaño de una caja de fosforos, con bateria de 9 volts y no tenes idea lo que andaba eso, tomaba la voz bien clarita y de lejos, te hablo por alla en los años 1986, y no lo vi mas, logico que si hoy en dia lo veo le pregunto si lo tiene y lo copio, pero imposible, ya pasaron muchos años, igual estube hace un tiempo por esa casa de importaciones les pregunte pero no lo tienen, en estos dias voy a volver a pasar y si por esas casualidades lo tiene anda preparando un pendrive o lo que sea porque te voy a madar todas las imagenes posibles habidas y por haber de ese prestigioso minitransmisor, te mando un cordial saludo
Ahi donde esta el espiral que dice WLK no se si agregatle un trimmer verde, tiene la bobina con nucleo de aire de 4 vueltas, saludos


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 14, 2019)

Bueno colegas, ya le di bastante solucion, le reemplaze los BC547 por los 2N2222, les aseguro que ahora vuela, tambien le modifique la bobina y le agregue un trimmer y una etapa preamplificadora provisoria para el electret que ahora les dejo la imagen, ahora pregunto, que pasa si el Q2 lo reemplazo por un 2N4427 o 2N3866, y lo pruebo con un handy  de 470 a 470 Mhz funcionara ???? porque segun la hoja de datasheet dice que mueve 500 Mhz   1 watt que opinan ????  Cordial saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2019)

Lolomar dijo:


> le reemplaze los BC547 por los 2N2222, les aseguro que ahora vuela


 
Los BC547 no tendrían otra distribución de patas ?


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 14, 2019)

Hola dosmetros, no no nada que ver, los habia instalado como corresponde, emisor con emisor, base  con base y colector con colector, lo que pasa que los bc547 son una* [Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico]* marca cañon, no uso mas esas basuras, los 2n2222 de 1ra andan espectacular, diferente en encapsulado y demas, cordial saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 14, 2019)

Lolomar dijo:


> "ahora pregunto, que pasa si el Q2 lo reemplazo por un 2N4427 o 2N3866, y lo pruebo con un handy  de 470 a 470 Mhz funcionara ???? porque segun la hoja de datasheet dice que mueve 500 Mhz   1 watt que opinan ????  Cordial saludo.


Ya te respondi eso aca : Transistores de RF en mi post#3.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 14, 2019)

👍😁

Daniel alberto avelino lopes ! Genio ! 😁👍


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 14, 2019)

Lolomar dijo:


> Daniel alberto avelino lopes ! Genio ! 😁👍


!Mas que Hewlett de gran Packard       , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 14, 2019)

Lolomar dijo:


> Bueno colegas, ya le di bastante solucion, le reemplaze los BC547 por los 2N2222, les aseguro que ahora vuela, tambien le modifique la bobina y le agregue un trimmer y una etapa preamplificadora provisoria para el electret que ahora les dejo la imagen, ahora pregunto, que pasa si el Q2 lo reemplazo por un 2N4427 o 2N3866, y lo pruebo con un handy  de 470 a 470 Mhz funcionara ???? porque segun la hoja de datasheet dice que mueve 500 Mhz   1 watt que opinan ????  Cordial saludo.


Para que puedas recibir la señal en un handy de 400 Mhz decir que el circuito en vez de oscilar en esa frecuencia debería oscilar en 400 Mhz cosa complicada usando un bc547 como oscilador maestro y con esa distribución de commponentes y configuración. Armar un circuito de UHF no es nada fácil.


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 14, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Mas que Hewlett de gran Packard   Ver el archivo adjunto 183899    , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Daniel lopes, mas lopes que daniel !!!! 👍😁


Andrxx dijo:


> Para que puedas recibir la señal en un handy de 400 Mhz decir que el circuito en vez de oscilar en esa frecuencia debería oscilar en 400 Mhz cosa complicada usando un bc547 como oscilador maestro y con esa distribución de commponentes y configuración. Armar un circuito de UHF no es nada fácil.


No los 547 los saque y le puse 2n2222, y en el taller tengo, 2n4427, 2n3866, 2n2219, 2n2646 y me falta bf494 que no consigo, saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 14, 2019)

Si pero para que el circuito oscile en 400 mhz hay que cambiar todo el circuito tanque, bobinas, aislamiento correcto, etc, es una tarea muy complicada y la inestabilidad en frecuencia aumenta. ¿Quieres hacer un microfono espia?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 14, 2019)

Los Handy Talk en 400Mhz y pico tienem receptores tipo superheterondino de double conversión y su selectividad es ejelente ( nomas que algunos Khz de banda pasante).
Osciladores livres NO tienem nin lejos una estabilidad de frequenzia para funcionar con ese tipo de equipo.
Su instabilidad aun mas en esas elevadas ( algunas centienas de MHz) frequenzias pueden barrer varios canales del Handy en segundos.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 14, 2019)

Hola colegas, Daniel lopes y Andrxx, lo que pasa que como tengo estos handyes queria saber si se puede al modificarle el circuito, y como hay poca y casi nada de propagacion, queria aprovecharlos, y si no tengo otra que es una base President Mc Kinley de 11 metros cb con fm, en esta se podria usar ya que tiene fm ???? Cordial saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 14, 2019)

Hola caro Don Lolomar , muy desafortunadamente todos equipos de radio que tienes disponible  en las manos son de mismo diseño , o sea todos son receptores superheterondinos de double conversión.
Ese tipo de receptor es muy sensible y igualmente selectivo o sea cada canal de recepción tiene solamente alguns KHz de banda pasante.
Cualquer frequenzia fuera dese rango y nomas es possible recebir.
Osciladores livres NO tienem nin lejos suficiente estabilidad de frequenzia para puder funcionar a contento con tu receptores.
La salida es armar un transmissor cuja frequenzia de transmissión sea pilotada por un Cristal de Quartzo o un sistema PLL ( cuja referenzia de frequenzia es oriunda de un oscilador pilotado a Cristal de Quartzo).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 14, 2019)

Hola Daniel, %100 claros tus comentarios, bien si si seguro es asi, entonces vamos a seguir con el receptor comun de 88 a 108 Mhz, otra cosa estube revisando la chatarra y encontre un sexteto de transistores, encontre 3,  9018H y los otros S 9018 G, cordial saludo


----------



## radium98 (Nov 16, 2019)

hi el esquema que acaba de publicar es el mismo kit inteligente 1021-1031 15 y 25w versión sí funciona, pero deriva , libre correr vco.i recoger imagen original y esquema y oel de la web y sone de mi construcción el que tienen cable negro y rojo


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 16, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> hi el esquema que acaba de publicar es el mismo kit inteligente 1021-1031 15 y 25w versión sí funciona, pero deriva , libre correr vco.i recoger imagen original y esquema y oel de la web y sone de mi construcción el que tienen cable negro y rojo



Yo en su día compré ese kit de smartkit 15 pero en vez de llevar el bly88c llevaba otro transistor diferente, no daba ni un watio, venía con transistores falsos, nefasto sinceramente. Sin embargo un amigo tenía el mismo kit con el BLY88C y transistores originales y llegaba muy lejos... y funcionaba muy bien.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 16, 2019)

Lolomar dijo:


> Hola daniel lopes, que opinas de este circuito,funcionara ????? A los otros los tire al carajo, no sirven para una mierda, aca te mando el diagrama, saludos


Busque por un diseño que enpleye PLL o un cristal que quartzo como piloto de la frequenzia .
Aca mismo en ese foro hay varios dels , basta buscar.
En tienpo , ese diseño arriba tiene buena potenzia de salida (decenas de Watios)  y eso garantiza un bueno alcançe a la redonda con una Antena esterna , ya la estabilidad de frequenzia es la misma de los otros diseños anteriores.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 17, 2019)

A mi realmente lo que me gustaría preguntarle a Lolomar es que pretende con el transmisor ¿Crear un minimicrófono espia o bien una emisora de FM para emitir música y llegar a una determinada audiencia? En base a lo que desee se le puede aconsejar.


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 17, 2019)

Hola Andrxx, No no para nada no, lo que preciso es el microfono espia, que no doy pie con bola, no se que pasa que nunca me salieron esos catangos, No no la musica la hago yo con la guitarra y toco solo, no me hace falta acompañamiento, hago el stylo mas dificil de la guitarra, FINGERSTYLE, o THUMBPICKING, como lo quieran llamar, ehhhh bueno por ahora los cancele porque estoy terminado un amplificador de guitarra con reverb y delay, con TDA2050, esta quedando de maravilla porque lo que me dedico es audio, y no RF, pero me encanta ese campo, siempre es lindo crear mas experiencia, pero mi fuerte es el audio, me parece que lo voy a terminar comprando vamo a ver, te mando un cordial saludo 😁👍


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 17, 2019)

Lolomar dijo:


> Hola Andrxx, No no para nada no, lo que preciso es el microfono espia, que no doy pie con bola, no se que pasa que nunca me salieron esos catangos, No no la musica la hago yo con la guitarra y toco solo, no me hace falta acompañamiento, hago el stylo mas dificil de la guitarra, FINGERSTYLE, o THUMBPICKING, como lo quieran llamar, ehhhh bueno por ahora los cancele porque estoy terminado un amplificador de guitarra con reverb y delay, con TDA2050, esta quedando de maravilla porque lo que me dedico es audio, y no RF, pero me encanta ese campo, siempre es lindo crear mas experiencia, pero mi fuerte es el audio, me parece que lo voy a terminar comprando vamo a ver, te mando un cordial saludo 😁👍



¿Y con los radiomicrofonos que has montado que problemas tienes? ¿Poco alcance, poca ganancia de audio?


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 17, 2019)

Si compras algo asi Transmisor Fm Para El Auto Lee Mp3 Micro Sd Pendrive Usb Lz - $ 130,00  como sabes de audio, haces un previo de microfono y lo conectas por la entrada de linea o auxiliar y ya tienes lo que buscas, estable y la portadora la tienes asegurada.

En la parte audio en electrónica y con mínimos conocimientos/instrumental se pueden construir y hacer funcionar diseños de dispositivos sencillos y no tanto a partir de experimentos propios o esquemas.

En RF muy rara vez eso ocurre y tener el esquema de algo solo implica el primer paso en la dirección para lograr el objetivo pero sin instrumental y conocimientos de que hacer y no hacer es poco probable que logres algo, aun con cosas simples como esas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 17, 2019)

Lolomar dijo:


> Hola Andrxx, No no para nada no, lo que preciso es el microfono espia, que no doy pie con bola, no se que pasa que nunca me salieron esos catangos, No no la musica la hago yo con la guitarra y toco solo, no me hace falta acompañamiento, hago el stylo mas dificil de la guitarra, FINGERSTYLE, o THUMBPICKING, como lo quieran llamar, ehhhh bueno por ahora los cancele porque estoy terminado un amplificador de guitarra con reverb y delay, con TDA2050, esta quedando de maravilla porque lo que me dedico es audio, y no RF, pero me encanta ese campo, siempre es lindo crear mas experiencia, pero mi fuerte es el audio, me parece que lo voy a terminar comprando vamo a ver, te mando un cordial saludo 😁👍


Si quieres hacer un microfono espia mire aca : 20 transmisores de FM con su teoría
Ya que sape toca guitarra , ? que tal hacer una guitarra inalanbrica (por FM)?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 17, 2019)

Hola gente, no no no, soy de los de epoca, soy antimodernista en la mayoria de las cosas, el amplificador y el pre lo arme con componentes de epoca, va lo que encuentro, no tengo diagramas de valvulares si no lo armo, pero para lo que hago ahora me andan bastante bien, a la guitarra le cambie el bobinado alambre 0,008 año 1978, en si tendria que haber usado alambre 0,005 oleo resinoso, pero no consigo y se fabrico hasta 1970, y es muy dificil de fraccionar, y el iman de alnico 2, y lo que puedo agregar agrego, porque los componentes chinos son super ordinarios como diente de madera, ja ja, bien no habia prestado atencion a ese transmisor de car, luego lo vere, aca les dejo la imagen del amplificador, 2 pre, 1 con tonos y el otro con reverb y delay, y el protector del altavoz, cordial saludo a todos


----------



## Lolomar (Nov 19, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Yo en su día compré ese kit de smartkit 15 pero en vez de llevar el bly88c llevaba otro transistor diferente, no daba ni un watio, venía con transistores falsos, nefasto sinceramente. Sin embargo un amigo tenía el mismo kit con el BLY88C y transistores originales y llegaba muy lejos... y funcionaba muy bien.


Hola si si la verdad es muy cierto, yo en mi caso hice varios amplificadores de guitarra con transistores 2SC5200 y en algunos casos son  genericos livianos y ordinarios, puro encapsulado plastico, pero todos los que use eran originales toshiba, pesaditos y despues los demas complementarios, como los pnp A1015, 940, D686, o 2073, y me salieron bastante buenos, pero hay que tener cuidado al comprar, porque nos pueden vender cualquier cosa, saludos.


----------



## joel21124 (Oct 6, 2020)

victoryp dijo:


> gracias amigo aquí otra foto de mi transmisor no le respondí hace tiempo ya que no entraba al foro y si lo hacia no me percataba de los mensajes recién aprendí a usar este foro y sus aplicaciones


 
*H*ola amigo*,* de cuanto*s* picofaradio*s* son esos condensadores que quiero realizar uno *?*


----------

